# Hello from Liverpool!



## JimSavo (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi All,

I've actually had my TT for 6 months now but became a fully paid up TTOC member today, a Christmas gift from the wife. 

Car details:
Silver (yeah I know, boring)
225 Roadster
Yr: 2000
Mileage: 40k (genuine)
Full Audi History on purchase and I've continued servicing at Awsome GT
Cambelt / waterpump done
V6 valance
Cup holder 
Black leather interior, excellent condition.
Private Reg
Standard 17" 6 spoke Ronals. (currently looking for some 18" 9 spoke RS4s)

All is fine except for the electric hood, just seems dead. This will be my next major problem to sort once we get better weather.

Great to finally introduce myself at last.

Jim Savo.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Jim, welcome to the forum


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Welcome scouse.
Steve from Maghull


----------



## JimSavo (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks for the warm welcome, appreciated.

Hey Steve, I was over in Maghull recently looking at houses. I'm currently in West Derby and looking to move.

Need a good garage to keep the TT in.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome , you forgot the mug and badge :lol:

Andrew


----------



## JimSavo (Dec 22, 2011)

Need the mug for my morning coffee, can't function without it


----------



## JimSavo (Dec 22, 2011)

As a new TTOC member, shouldn't I be able to PM people?
Also... I can see the marketplace, but can't post /reply etc.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

JimSavo said:


> As a new TTOC member, shouldn't I be able to PM people?
> Also... I can see the marketplace, but can't post /reply etc.


Yes you should mate


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Sorry but forum rules have changed recently & TTF members with low post count & not members of TTOC do not have PM or For Sale facilities...Join the TTOC to unlock the full site features...Only £15 to join as a Web member.
> http://www.ttoc.co.uk/zen/index.php?mai ... cts_id=281
> Hoggy.


He has joined the TTOC


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Yellow, Just realised my mistake & deleted my post, before you posted.
Hi JimSavo, Will PM admin for you, still a manual operation I'm afraid. :roll: 
Hoggy.


----------



## JimSavo (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks for the reply Hoggy, appreciated.

Jim.


----------



## lowster992 (Dec 12, 2011)

Am new to this my self. My first TT and new member to forum.. :lol: Being a ex pat, ex scouser.. (now living in Sweden) I felt obligde to tip you my hat.

Go steady Scouse!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

JimSavo said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome, appreciated.
> 
> Hey Steve, I was over in Maghull recently looking at houses. I'm currently in West Derby and looking to move.
> 
> Need a good garage to keep the TT in.


Make sure your new garage will be big enough as the TT doors open wide

Ps I may need space to store some wheels and bits.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## JimSavo (Dec 22, 2011)

Cheers T3RBO.


----------

